# woodtek same as the old carb tech?



## KUMZUM (Jun 19, 2010)

Looking at a friends woodtek bits, they look a lot like the old carb tech (do you remember those?) Made in Taiwan. Not bad for the price. Are these the same bits?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome to the RWS forum


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

It's OK Bob. You've done your 10 posts !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

I was trying to get to 18,000 posted items b/4 the end of the year  LOL but I don't think it's going to be..

========



istracpsboss said:


> It's OK Bob. You've done your 10 posts !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bj.... as long as you don't start answering your own posts as those don't count :jester::no::lol:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

O yes they do, hahahahahahahahahahahaha LOL LOL just like this one LOL LOL  I got the tip off from Jerry & Dave ,,, LOL LOL

=======



Bob N said:


> Bj.... as long as you don't start answering your own posts as those don't count :jester::no::lol:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> O yes they do, hahahahahahahahahahahaha LOL LOL just like this one LOL LOL  I got the tip off from Jerry & Dave ,,, LOL LOL
> 
> =======


but... but... but... they may consider that talking to your self and then come take you away haha

Remember that song.... they're coming to take me away haha they're coming to take me away :sarcastic:

Merry Christmas on ya my old friend!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob


hahahahahahah
And to you my good friend a _*Very Merry Christmas*_ from the bottom of my heart .

=========



Bob N said:


> but... but... but... they may consider that talking to your self and then come take you away haha
> 
> Remember that song.... they're coming to take me away haha they're coming to take me away :sarcastic:
> 
> Merry Christmas on ya my old friend!


----------



## KUMZUM (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, seven replies and no answer. That has got to be a record. Thanks for the welcome. I too am trying to come up with 29 posts in hope of a chance at the eagle bits, but finding I don't know what to post. My questions are legit. Seeking answers.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

KUMZUM said:


> Wow, seven replies and no answer. That has got to be a record. Thanks for the welcome. I too am trying to come up with 29 posts in hope of a chance at the eagle bits, but finding I don't know what to post. My questions are legit. Seeking answers.


Could be no one really knows for sure. h34r: The way things are these days it's virtually impossible to find the country of origin of very much of anything, much less who's doing what with whom. ie. Bosch bought out Freud bits awhile back, at least that's what I heard but it's been at least a week so if it were true then, it may not be now.


----------



## KUMZUM (Jun 19, 2010)

jschaben said:


> Could be no one really knows for sure. h34r: The way things are these days it's virtually impossible to find the country of origin of very much of anything, much less who's doing what with whom. ie. Bosch bought out Freud bits awhile back, at least that's what I heard but it's been at least a week so if it were true then, it may not be now.


I'm sure no one knows, not even me. But I had to ask. Carb Tech hasn't been around since woodworkers warehouse went under.


----------

